# elavil makes me too tired



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, I'm on 5mg on elavil and it makes me too tired. I can't barley funcation so I'm gonna start taking it at night or tell the doctor that I can't take it anymore. Write Back Soon Leah


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically this medication is prescribed to be taken at bedtime.K.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I take mine at bedtime. Don't feel tired too bad in the morning. I never was a morning person tho. Even before IBS.Don't give up on it too soon. I think it helps me. Along with Kyo-Dophilous.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm surprised your DR told you to take it during the day. Most people get tired from it at first which is why its usually prescribed to take at bedtime.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm not tired during the day anymore with this medication. At night time I am tired Leah


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Isn't that how it should be Leah? man 5 mg screws you up that bad? I was on 50 mg of it. lol


----------



## stillsuffering (Dec 19, 2004)

I've been on it a year and it isn't helping much. It used to make me real tired (and I was told to take it at night) but now it doesn't have as much of an effect on me.


----------



## Anthem (Dec 27, 2004)

For the record, as a 52 year old man, I took Elavil for a week and became 100% sexually dysfunctional (a first!) and had trouble urinating. When I told the doctor, he shrugged.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

If it's the same as amitriptyline, it made me feel tired, sick and headachey at first, but the side effects disappeared quickly, and helped my IBS so much i was prepared to see out the unwanted tiredness etc.I'm taking 20 mg before bed every night - originally it was 10mg but that dose wasn't doing quite enough.For me, it's been the only drug that has had any significant positive effect on my IBS.


----------

